# The Creature From The Black Lagoon



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi guys! 

Here's my take on Revell's (Aurora's) The Creature From The Black Lagoon Kit.

This is the older kit from @ 1989-1990 with the Posthumous Productions replacement head attached. I used Games Workshop acryllic paint and some Green-Stuff 2 part putty to blend the body fins to the ones on the resin head. 

I built this one as part of a Dinosaur Display for the High River Public Library. Sadly, the display didn't last long as the window I had my models in flooded in a rain storm. The models were fine, but the library books that were part of the display got wet.

The display here has the Creature as he would have been in the Devonian time period, coming out of the water and hanging out with Dimetredon. 

Anyway, here's the pics!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

And the Dimetredon : 










P.S. That's a hand painted backdrop with a styrofoam base. I used the Dimetredon's rock and set it into the styrofoam with plaster and glue.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Not too shabby, Trevor! :thumbsup:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice work Madcap, with the bright background he looks like he's on vacation:thumbsup:,
Love the one peeping out the water:wave:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Cool, a different version of the Creature. Nice layout for him.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice job and very nice dio.  This must have been when the original creatures evolved back in the Pliocene era or whenever. So the guy from the movie was a far down the time line relative.

Bob


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like you've done a lot of work Trevor! 
Well done mate.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Man I love this:thumbsup:
Very cool Trevor!!! Beautiful Diobash or is it Bashorama???
Either way Great Work!!!
Mcdee


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Very Cool! LOVE IT!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I love the diorama and the paint job, I like the original head better though.
You really hit this dio out of the ball park!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Trevor,

Nice job on the whole diorama! I love the original Creature head that you have sticking out of the water!

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Pretty cool. I like the work on both the Creature and Dimetrodon very much.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cool diorama MCR! Great job on the Creature, Dimetrodon, and their surroundings. Very well done!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Well done MCR!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice work Madcap :thumbsup: . i really like the creature head coming out of the water . 
hb


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Excellent work, I especially like your colours on the Dimetrodon.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanx guys! Glad you liked them!


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Fantastic, MCR!:thumbsup:
I really like all the little critters and bones you incorporated into the scene. 
Where'd you get that great lizard (the little one)?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

He came with the Dimetredon. In fact, all the creatures came with both kits with the exception of the extra Gilla Monster, which came with the Customizing Monsters scenes.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

This thing looks huge! Great job! Thanks for the big pics, as well. I'd love to see this in person. It's hard to take it all in in pic form!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's not that huge. It's the width of the picture, 20" wide by 17" deep.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Great build Trevor!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanx! I have a Witch coming up. All I need to do is label the bottles and jugs.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Cool! I'll look forward to seeing your take on her.

I've got a Witch on the bench at the moment after having finished the Hunchback last weekend.

I'm actually going crazy with glow paint on the new Witch and I have the last PL release to build with a more traditional paint job. I love Glow plastic and I want to take advantage of it, considering they give you so much in the most recent release.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine's the PL witch. I don't think I'm going to get the AMT Glow one for myself. Why build the same kit twice?


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thats just very cool!! Nice work, Trevor. A labor of love for sure!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Mine's the PL witch. I don't think I'm going to get the AMT Glow one for myself. Why build the same kit twice?


That's a very good question Trev, and if I hadn't lucked on the new Witch for a good price, I'd only be building one myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Mine's the PL witch. I don't think I'm going to get the AMT Glow one for myself. Why build the same kit twice?


Same price for twice the kit...kitbashers dream! I love all those extra parts:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Me too McDee, me too!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

So...what are the double parts then?


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

You get the sprues that have the parts for the Witch and all of the hanging animals, the hook and chain for the cauldron and the brew insert and flames, snake, toad, bones, scissors, cleaver, all of the bottles and lantern in glow plastic. The bottles and lantern are included in clear plastic, and all of the other parts in grey styrene. I couldn't believe how much they had duplicated, and as McDee said, it's a kitbashers dream!


----------

